# Looking for DIY Sausage Stuffer Plans



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Title says it all. The Cabelas crank down model I borrowed from my brother has stripped gears. I want to build something that works.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I use a Cabelas Jerky Gun. (looks like a calking gun) Comes with all the attachments for doing jerky and sausage. Works great... :darkbeer:


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks but I am looking for something with more capacity.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

Don’t know if it helps but most of the guys over here who make their own sausages use a funnel attachment on the front of an ordinary mincer. Seems to work best with the electric mincers but not too bad with the hand ones.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

The mincer/grinder works okay but really taxes the motor on smaller casings. Thanks


----------



## reezen7 (Jul 7, 2009)

bought my stuffer from gander mtn works great


----------



## Daddyo43 (Aug 24, 2009)

*diy sausage stuffer*

hiya.. first let me start by saying been there done that more than i would like to admit.
ill start off by saying that i make close to 100 pounds if not more of sausage a year( season) for freinds and relatives. from venison to pork to beef to whatever i can get in the casing. slim jims., pepperoni and fresh homemade polish keilbasa. smoked, and fresh, you name it i make it
i will say that i too was looking for a higher capacity do it yourself type deal when all i had was a horn type stuffer ( worked but was slow and messy) and from what i have found out.. i could not find one.. your best bet is to keep an eye out on the yard sales and local auctions and antique dealers and odds are sooner or later you will find a good antique press type stuffer..
i now have an 8 quart Enterprise lard/fruit press sausage stuffer. mine came only with the larger plate for sausage and no screen or anything else to press fruit. im not complaining i only make sasuage. you can say i stepped in a HUGE PILE OF IT when i found it,, 15 bucks. and all i did to it was clean it ,,, no rust no cracks it still had most of the original label on it.. 
these usually go for anywhere from 150 to 200 bucks on ebay but keep an eye out,, some times they get missed and not bid on too much or mis-listed (both rare but happens)
patience, patience, patience, and you'll get one sooner or later
good luck 
if ya have any questions feel free to ask , ill be more that willling to help ya out anyway i can ( except give up my stuffer) 
angelo


----------

